# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Liquidazione partecipazioni, curatore socio di maggioranza

## Bacchettina

Buongiorno, 
vorrei sapere quali sono i criteri, se ve ne fossero di specifici, con cui un curatore deve liquidare le partecipazioni detenetute nell'attivo dalla società per azioni fallita. 
Qualora la società fallita, in virtù dei titoli sopracitati, fosse socio di maggioranza di altra società per azioni "in bonis" , il curatore acquisisce tutti i diritti spettanti al socio di maggioranza? se così fosse, qual'è la norma o le norme dove posso trovare i riferimenti?
Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque voglia darmi una risposta

----------


## Luca Bi

come curatore devi amministrare il patrimonio sociale e quindi le partecipazioni: parteciperai tu alle assemblee e voterai tu come rappresentante del fallimento socio. 
Dovrai poi attivarti per vendere la partecipazione come asset del fallimento; se non sarà possibile la vendita... di solito si mette in liquidazione la società partecipata.

----------


## Bacchettina

Luca buongiorno e buon anno innanzitutto!
Grazie mille per la cortese risposta, mi accorgo solo ora della sua presenza....
Non mi è chiaro quali sono le norme, gli articoli della legge fallimentare, che attribuiscono al curatore la rappresentanza del socio in assemblea. 
A mio parere porre in liquidazione la società partecipata potrebbe non essere pienamente legittimo in quanto, il curatore, la cui funzione principale è quella di amministrare e gestire il patrimonio assoggettato al fallimento, interviene all'interno di un organismo sociale portatore di un interesse soggettivo distinto e superiore rispetto a quello precipuo della procedura fallimentare.
In altri termini vorrei cercare di capire esattamente in virtù di quale previsione di legge al curatore viene attribuito il potere di disporre lo scioglimento della società partecipata.
Grazie anticipatamente per l'eventuale gentile risposta.

----------


## Luca Bi

Se il fallimento possiede alcune partecipazioni, il fallimento subentra nel contratto societario relativo e sarà il curatore ad amminsitrare tali asset a vantaggio della massa. 
Il possesso di una partecipazione è equiparabile al possesso di un immobile o di qualsiasi altro bene che fa parte dell'attivo del fallimento.
Il compito del curatore è la gestione di tale bene a vantaggio dei creditori concorsuali. 
Come curatore non puoi disporre della società partecipata, ma dovrai agire come socio; visto che l'obittivo di un fallimento è la liquidazione del patrimonio per pagare i creditori concorsuali dovrai attuare la strategia migliore per massimizzare il valore della partecipazione. 
Le strade tendenzialmente sono 2: la vendita della partecipazione o la liquidazione della società partecipata (è difficile immaginare che un fallimento rimanga aperto per la gestione di una partecipazione). 
Ovviamente tutti i tuoi atti dovranno essere autorizzati (se del caso) da comitato dei creditori e giudice delegato.  
Ovviamente nella gestione della partecipazione agirai come socio nei limiti di legge e dello statuto. Ovviamente il tuo potere decisionale varierà in base alla partecipazione detenuta.

----------


## Luca Bi

Aggiungo una cosa: se il fallimento possiede una partecipazione tale da non consentirti il controllo della società partcipata ti aspetta un compito arduo...

----------


## Bacchettina

Luca grazie mille per la risposta,
ora mi è più chiaro.

----------


## Bacchettina

Ora hai lanciato il sasso.... 
se non c'è la maggioranza come si dovrebbe procede ?
Inoltre la valutazione chi la deve fare, gli amministratori o un perito del tribunale?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Nello stesso modo ma non possedendo la maggioranza non sarà possibile deliberare la messa in liquidazione della partecipata. Per cui bisognerà tentare di vendere le azioni. Se stratta di società quotata è più facile vendere; per le società non quotate dopo aver fatto periziare i titoli da un CTU, bisognerà tentare una vendita agli altri soci o in alternativa trovare dei terzi interessati ad entrare in società fatto estremamente difficile per una società in stato di decozione.  I tempi procedurali sono lunghissimi, ecco perché il collega parlava di compito arduo (e spesso sottopagato n.d.r.).

----------


## Bacchettina

Grazie mille per la risposta.
Ma il dubbio è se non si trova un'anima disponibile cosa si fa?

----------


## Luca Bi

Non conosco la situazione; che società è la partecipata? che percentuale possiede il fallimento? la società controllata è operativa? 
Tipicamente il fallimento metterà in vendita la partecipazione... 
Personalmente io cercherei la via per forzare il recesso del fallimento dalla partecipata.

----------


## Bacchettina

Il fallimento possiede il 60% della partecipata, che è operativa e con diversi asset

----------

